
Show HN: Share what you own - TimLeland
https://iownit.co
======
RaDoubleD
Startup website where users add categories of products or services they use in
their online presence. iOwnIt condenses links into one page and pulls directly
from Amazon by URL with real-time price updating.

------
drt
Interesting idea...

~~~
TimLeland
Thanks!

